# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Merry Christmas, ho ho ho

## kaatjekakel

Kunnen we alle kerstposts, kerstwensen en horrorkerstverhalen hier niet eens bij elkaar zetten? Lijkt me wel gezellig, met het oog op de lange, donkere avonden.

----------


## Sylvia93

Goed idee Kaatje!

Kerst is altijd zo gezellig! Een paar jaar geleden is onze kat in de kerstboom gevallen! Wij zetten de kerstboom altijd voor het raam, en onze kat lag op de vensterbank, en viel er tijdens het slapen vanaf, midden in de boom! :Big Grin: 

In mijn eigen slaapkamer had ik ook altijd een klein kunstboompje, maar die viel iedere keer om. Dus die staat er niet meer. Ook had ik het hele jaar door kerstlichtjes in mn kamer, maar een paar maanden geleden zeiden die doe het zelf maar. Die kon ik dus weggooien!

Heb alweer helemaal zin in de kerst! Zodra het 6 december is staat hier meteen de boom!
Helaas wilt mn moeder dit jaar waarschijnlijk een kunstboom :Frown:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Mijn echtgenoot moppert ook al dat ie zo lang moet wachten, die krijgt echt kriebels. Hij is nu al met kerstmuziek aan het googelen. Ondertussen worden de afspraakjes al gemaakt, we zijn al drie dagen bezet, bleh. Gelukkig dit jaar geen vreetpartijen bij ons thuis, we laten ons bedienen. Het sfeertje thuis besteed ik altijd veel aandacht aan, manlief doet buiten, maar wel onder mijn toeziend oog. Ik wil de kosten bij het energiebedrijf wel een beetje in de hand houden.

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha zonder jou slaat je man helemaal door!?
Wij gaan altijd 1 van de kerstdagen bij mn ene opa en oma eten, en de andere zijn we gezellig thuis! Sinds vorig jaar zijn we met oudjaarsavond ook thuis. Was vorig jaar zo gezellig dat mn moeder nu gewoon thuis wilt blijven! 

Voorheen ging ik altijd naar mn andere opa en oma toe, maar sinds er weer een big fight is tussen mn vader en moeder (gescheiden  :Wink: ) En de kids de schuld krijgen, kom ik er niet zoveel meer. Mn oma geeft vooral mij de schuld, en ze maakt er een beroep van om over mij te roddelen! Ze vind me nogal sletterig  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  En dat maakt ze ook duidelijk aan de hele familie. Dus ik kom daar niet meer. Niet met kerst en niet met oud en nieuw! Het blijft belachelijk dat een oma zo doet tegenover haar eigen kleinkind, maar goed! Zal wel niet de enige zijn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Overigens zit ik al sinds maart dit jaar jingle bells te zingen, hahaha mn moeder zei: Oohw wat ben ik blij als het kerst is dan kun je eindelijk zonder geblèr kerstliedjes zingen!
Wij versieren ook altijd binnenshuis en buitenshuis. Maar aangezien wij in een flat op 3 hoog wonen met minibalkons hebben we toch niet zo heel veel ruimte :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

Mensen hier in de buurt hadden al vanaf 11 november (Sint Maarten) kerstlichtjes in hun boom en inmiddels hebben velen al kerstdingetjes in hun huis staan...

We vierden met mijn moeder altijd Sinterklaas en hadden een nepkerstboom in huis met kerst en zij vond het altijd geweldig om de ramen in te spuiten met sneeuw en plakfiguurtjes overal op te plakken. 
Toen mijn ouders gescheiden waren hebben we heel lang Sinterklaas en 1 kerstdag bij mijn neef en nicht gevierd met kleine cadeautjes en gedichten/surprises. 
De afgelopen 3 jaar heb ik kerst gevierd met mijn ex, in ons huisje hadden we geen kerstboompje (wel een kerstslinger, maar daar zitten nog steeds vlindertjes in), in mijn paps huis staat de kerstboom op zolder en daar aten we 1 dag, bij zijn ouders stond een echte kerstboom die we dan gezamelijk versierden en dan gingen we samen eten... Wat ik dit jaar ga doen, geen idee...
Een kerstboom vind ik wel gezellig, maar ik heb liever zo'n slinger want die kan je het hele jaar door laten hangen en er dan andere dingen in doen (vlindertjes!)
Kerstliedjes zijn echt niet mijn ding, ze draaien altijd 3 liedjes helemaal plat zodat die vervolgens irritant in mijn hoofd blijven hangen... nee doe mij maar 'gewone' muziek!
Lekker eten, elkaar cadeautjes geven, gezelligheid en spelletjes doen kan in mijn belevingswereld het hele jaar door en niet alleen maar met kerst/pasen/sinterklaas ed  :Wink: 
Ik hoop nog wel op een mooi pak sneeuw en ijzel, want dan komen de mensen weer buiten om sneeuwballen te gooien, sleetje te rijden en te schaatsen...

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben gister eens buiten geweest (héérlijk zo'n rit in de auto als je de meeste tijd binnen zit  :Wink: ) en zag tot mijn verbazing dat er al verschillende huizen volledig in kerstversiering waren gehuld  :EEK!:  :Confused: ??!!

Ik ging net als Syl voor 6 december; omdat sinterklaas dan voorbij is....maar als ik nu alles zo al zie her en der krijg ik ook zin om er al aan te beginnen :Smile: !

_Even ter verduidelijking; 
*In nederland vieren ze sinterklaas op 5 dec, in belgië op 6 dec_ :Wink: 
_*België viert kerstavond (24 dec) en kerstdag (25 dec),
nederland viert eertse (25) en tweede (26) kerstdag!!_ :Wink: 
Grappig hé  :Big Grin: , ik vind het wel makkelijk, zo komen mijn schoonouders én mijn ouders op 'de eerste plaats' ; kerstavond met schoonouders en eerste kerstdag met ouders :Stick Out Tongue: .

Ik zal wel zien wanneer ik aan mijn kerstboom en de rest van de versiering begin :Wink: .
Ik zou buiten ook wel iets willen doen, maar ik denk niet dat ik vriendlief zover krijg..haha.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Agnes, ja bij ons in de buurt zijn sommige huizen al sinds 11 november (of misschien daarvoor) al lichtelijk in kerstsfeer. Eerst kwamen alle lampjes voor buiten in de boom en de lichtjes op standaard (van die trapdingen) tevoorschijn... en sindsdien komt er steeds meer bij; kerstslingers, kerstbomen, kerstrondjes ed... 
In de winkel(s) liggen de pepernoten en de eerste kerstversiersels ook al sinds mijn verjaardag (22 oktober) te wachten om gekocht te worden  :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Tsja, het begint steeds vroeger allemaal blijkbaar  :Wink: 
Mijn schoonmoeder belde juist; ze heeft vanmorgen ook haar boom gezet en versierd!

Ik wacht nog even ... in de loop van volgende week of gewoon na 6 dec  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha ik en ik maar denken dat wij altijd vroeg waren :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Maar idd heb er zelf ookal veel gezien. Maar wij wachten wel sociaal tot na Sinterklaas! :Big Grin:

----------


## Tess71

Kerst vind ik toch wel de gezelligste tijd van het jaar, overal een gezellige sfeer en natuurlijk de kerstverlichting.......wordt hier helemaal happy van :Big Grin: 

Een paar jaar geleden naar valkenburg geweest naar de kerstmarkt....wat een drama.
eerst een half uur in de kou gestaan voordat we de eindelijk de kerstmarkt in de grot konden betreden.
Toen hutje mutje achter elkaar aan schuifelen........tot overmaat van ramp leek het wel een gewone markt in plaats van een kerstmarkt( wel een mooie zilveren ring gekocht, maar geen sneeuwuil waar ik naar op zoek was)

Om het een beetje luchtig te houden dacht ik lekker een gluwwijn, dat had ik nog nooit gedronken.......maar wat een bocht ik dacht dat ik ter plekke vergiftigd werd :Frown: 

Maar we hebben ook wel gelachen hoor, busladingen met mensen met van die rendiergeweien op hun hoofd en van die prachtige truien met een kerstman of arrenslee erop.....schitterend.

een ding is zeker Voor ons geen Valkenburg meer :Wink: 

Zijn er wel leuke kerstmarkten, sta open voor suggesties wil de moed nog niet opgeven :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Brugge heeft een prachtige kerstmarkt, Gent ook (daar kun je mij in ieder geval regelmatig vinden) ... Aken ook,maar dat is te ver voor mij!

Ik drink nu al ver iedere avond een glühwein met amarretto ... hhhmmmm; ik vind dat heerlijk :Wink:  Gewoon enkel glühwein vind ik ook maar niets  :Smile: .

----------


## Sylvia93

Ah kerstmarkten!! Leuk!  :Big Grin: 

Ik ben vorig jaar naar de kerstmarkt in Keulen geweest met school. Wilde dit jaar weer maar mn vriendin mocht niet omdat ze al op skireis ging met school :Frown:  En ik wilde niet zonder haar, dus dit jaar maar niet ingeschreven, helaas ;(

----------


## Agnes574

Heb gisteravond toch maar al m'n boom gezet ... maar ben er niet tevreden over!!
Bordeaux kleurige ballen en denneappeltjes (mat en glanzend) en té goudkleurige slingers .... die slingers maken de boom té klassiek ; ik ga morgenmiddag op zoek naar 'modernere slingers' (mauve/zwart/of iets anders)  :Wink:  ...zo kan ik niet naar die boom kijken anderhalve maand!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha pietje precies Aggie!  :Big Grin: 

Dat modernere zwart etc lijkt me ook best mooi, maar mn moeder wilt niet aan iets nieuws beginnen, dus gewoon bordeaux/goud bij ons.

Wij zetten de kerstboom pas na sinterklaas op, ik heb nog een nichtje van een jaar, dus is het voor haar wel erg verwarrend als ze vóór sinterklaas ergens komt waar al een kerstboom staat.

Wij zullen hem wss a.s. zondag wel neerzetten, of miss later. A.s zondag heb ik zelf niet zoveel tijd. Ga 's avonds naar n concert, al helemaal zin in!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb de mening van vriendlief en schoonma gevraagd; zij vinden ook dat dat ding (kerstboom  :Stick Out Tongue: ) nu té klassiek is ... hij staat er nu met die té gouden slingers, maar ik weiger de lichtjes aan te doen; eerst nieuwe slingers (en eventueel een andere kleur ballen erbij)  :Big Grin: 
Morgen lekker op mijn gemak op zoek naar wat ik wél leuk vind  :Wink: ....

Geniet van je concert Syl; Hammerstein/Ramstein ofzoiets was dat toch?? Ik weet absoluut niet wat er momenteel speelt op muziekgebied; heb nooit de radio aan en kijk géén MTV/TMF ed; geef mij maar rust en stilte  :Smile: .Ik heb die naam eens op je msn gezien  :Wink: !!

Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag

Haha het is Rammstein :Big Grin:  En klopt staat idd op msn.
En Rammstein zul je ook niet zo gauw tegenkomen op tmf/mtv en radiozenders :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Tis duitse rock, en de clips zijn vaak sexueel getint (om het zacht uit te drukken :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) Dus de meeste zijn al verboden om uitgezonden te worden op de tv.

Ben benieuwd hoe je kerstboom eruit gaat zien! Als ie helemaal naar je smaak is wil ik foto's zien van je perfecte boom hoor!  :Big Grin: 

xxx Syl

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, veel plezier zondag bij Rammstein, waar spelen ze??
In 2005 bij Fields Of Rock waren ze ook, geluid vond ik slecht, dus ben ik bij Flogging Molly gaan kijken en vanaf daar kon ik de mooie vuur(werk)show van Rammstein alsnog zien ^_^ 

@ Agnes, hou je niet van muziek???

De kerstboom hoort vind ik pas na Sinterklaas opgezet te worden... en met lichtjes en rode en zwarte ballen erin vind ik het mooist... alhoewel onze kerstboom altijd rare dingen erin had zitten... >_>
Het vriest nu bij ons... dus tijd om weer warme chocolademelk en slagroom in huis te hebben (vind ik ook wel bij kerst horen, met een beetje amaretto ofzo erin  :Wink: )

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Jaa Rammstein staat echt bekend om de geweldige vuurshows! Het liedje Rammstein, geweldig zanger komt op met een enorme jas die geheel in de fik staat. En dan nog zingen :Big Grin: 
A.s. Zondag spelen ze in het Gelredome, in Arnhem. Is voor mij best een stukje, maar wordt er persoonlijk heengelift samen met 3 mannen die een oogje in het zeil moeten houden op me :Big Grin: 

Enne geniet van je chocolademelk!

----------


## Tess71

Agnes jij bent er vroeg bij met de kerstboom, de goedheilig man is nog niet eens vertrokken.... cultuur barbaar hahahaha

Syl heel veel plezier bij het concert, gooi je haar los :Wink: 

Luuss weet je wat lekker is warme choco met Malibu......normaal vind ik Malibu niet lekker maar in de choco is het echt heel erg lekker :Stick Out Tongue: 

Een leuk idee om allemaal een foto van onze kerstboom op het forum neer te zetten :Big Grin: 

Groetjes,
Tess

----------


## Agnes574

@ Tess, leuk idee; een foto van onze kerstboom plaatsen; ik ga dat ook proberen doen, als ik het niet vergeet (geheugen is een zeef!!)

Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Ho ho ho iedereen!!  :Big Grin: 

Ag is weer 'happy' wat betreft haar boom  :Wink: .

Heb gewoon nieuwe slingers en ballen gekocht ... volledige transformatie  :Big Grin: 

Had écht géén goesting (zin) om zolang op een boom te kijken die ik niet mooi vind, dus heb ik de boom weer 'uit- en aangekleed' !!

@Syl, .. haha, denk niet dat Rammstein 'mijn' muziek is  :Wink: , maar ik hoop dat jij er met volle teugen van geniet  :Big Grin: .
@Luuss, ... ik hou wel van muziek hoor, maar nog meer van stilte  :Wink: 
@Tess, ...ja,deze 'cultuurbarbaar' is er idd snel bij  :Big Grin: , maar zulke dingen moet ik doen als ik er energie voor heb, anders komt van uitstel > afstel en daar zou vriendlief niet content mee zijn; er MOET een boom staan  :Wink: . Dus beter te vroeg dan te laat  :Big Grin: , komend weekeind en volgende week heb ik er geen tijd voor zodus ... Uit respect voor de Sinterklaasvierders doe ik nu enkel maar de lichtjes aan als de rolluiken naar beneden zijn (de boom staat niet zichtbaar voor passerende mensen)  :Wink: , na Sinterklaasavond (hier in België 6 dec) mogen de lichtjes overdag ook aan ... wanneer de lichtjes aanzijn zien de mensen buiten de boom wél.  :Wink: 

Ik hoop morgen of vrijdag hier een foto te kunnen plaatsen van 'mijn' boom ... lukt het niet dan zet ik de foto wel in een album op mijn profiel  :Smile: .

Hier wordt er gedronken;
-Glühwein met amaretto,
-Koffie met amaretto,
-Choco met amaretto of Baileys  :Wink:  .... ik ga het ook eens proberen met Malibu; ben benieuwd  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

@Ag,

Gaat zeker wel lukken hoor! :Big Grin: 

En ik ben echt benieuwd naar je boom! Wacht met smart op je foto!
Bij ons staat de boom altijd voor het raam dus ja, die valt wel op! Wij kunnen de boom dus ook niet eerder zetten. Sinds vorig jaar heb ik er een nichtje bij die is nu 1, dus ja Sinterklaas is het helemaal voor dr, dan kan ze als ze hier is niet naar een kerstboom kijken :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Verder zijn wij hier niet zo van de alcohol, afentoe in het weekend een wijntje, héééél soms 1 in de kroeg, maar meestal gewoon een colaatje.
Glühwijn lust mn moeder niet (zelf nog nooit geproefd) Dus gedronken wordt dat hier ook niet  :Wink:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Mijn boom staat, 2,10 hoog en 1,80 breed. Vol met rode ballen, neprozen, kaarslampjes en slingers. Verder heb ik rode kerststerren en een paar huisjes. Buiten komen ook nog twee boompjes en mijn man heeft hertjes en een sleetje neergezet.

----------


## Agnes574

Amai kakel, jij hebt een joekel van een boom zég  :Big Grin: !!
Geniet er maar lekker van!!

Mijn boom staat al een aantal dagen, de verdere versiering doe ik beetje bij beetje ... heb nogal last van de rug/zenuwpijn; helaas heeft de blokkade *niets* geholpen  :Frown: , dus gaan we vrijdag weer naar de specialist ...

Ik heb vandaag nog wat 'kerstdeco' in de veranda opgehangen en in mijn living hangen m'n lichtjes met sterren weer  :Wink: .

----------


## Tess71

Ik heb geprobeerd om een foto van mijn kerstboom hier te plaatsen, maar helaas truc mislukt.

Vraag het vanavond even aan mijn man........

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Tess71,

Mocht het niet lukken met de foto's, dan kan een van de moderatoren je ook wel helpen hier  :Wink:  Maar denk dat je man er wel uitkomt. Ben benieuwd!

Wij hebben gister een kerstboom gekocht, staat nu nog op het balkon, waarschijnlijk of vandaag of morgen optuigen

----------


## Tess71

Thanks Syl, ik heb een foto van mijn boom bij mijn profiel geplaatst in het fotoalbum :Big Grin: 

Dames ik ben ook benieuwd naar jullie boom :Smile: 

groetjes

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Tess71,

Ooh mooie boom!  :Big Grin: 

Wij gaan hem waarschijnlijk vanavond opzetten (gister kwam er iets tussen). Dus dan ga ik ook wel even een foto maken

----------


## Agnes574

Idd, mooie boom zeg!!
Geniet ervan Tess!!

In de mijne zitten nu enkel lichtjes,slingers en ballen ... komende jaren wil ik dit uitbreiden naar méér dingen in de boom dan enkel ballen (rome is ook niet op één dag gebouwd hé  :Wink: ).

Ik ga proberen zo snel mogelijk een foto te plaatsen! (eerst batterijen opladen van camera  :Wink: )

Syl, veel plezier met de boom aan te kleden!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Ik zit al met smart op je foto te wachten! Wij gaan vanavond beginnen! Alleen onze boom ziet er nooit zo super uit hoor, haha de kat haalt toch constant de slingers en ballen uit de boom  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dotito

hey dames,

mijn boom staat nog altijd niet :Frown: mijn vriend(verloofde eigenlijk)heeft de late deze week en nog altijd geen tijd gehad,
zal waarschijnlijk iets voor van weekend zijn.

@Tess,mooie boom :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

@ Dotito, mijn vriend had vorige week ook de late en deze week de vroege ... maar hij heeft helemaal niets geholpen...hij wil véél versiering maar er mee helpen ho maar  :Wink: !!
Ik neem aan dat jullie nog om een echte boom moeten gaan en dat hij de (zware) boom op een bepaalde plek moet zetten?? Hopelijk lukt het dit weekeind!! Xx


Héél mijn kerstdeco is nu af, *jippie*!!!
-Kerstboom
-Ballencreaties (met en zonder theelichtjes) voor de open haard (kaarsen in de open haard zolang er nog geen hout in brandt  :Wink: ,op de schouw van open haard, op salontafel en dressoir ...
-lichtjesslingers (aan balk boven open haard en aan balk van de 'toog' tussen living en keuken!
-Verandadeuren (dubbel=2meter) slingers met deco
-slingers rond het groot aquarium (haha...kerst voor de visjes  :Big Grin: )


Mocht vriendlief niet zo drammen om kerstversiering zou er hier wss niet veel versiering zijn (mss een enkele slinger hier en daar), maar hij houdt van véél versiering dus heb ik daar voor gezorgd  :Big Grin:  ... en dan kan ik daar zo in op gaan dat ik zelfs overdrijf  :Smile: .
Zolang we ervan geniten is het goed hé  :Big Grin: !

Ik hoop er dit weekeind foto's van te maken en die in mijn profiel in een album te plaatsen...ik weet nu toch al dat ik hier in dit topic er geen foto's op krijg  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Foto's in een topic plaatsen is helemaal niet moeilijk hoor! Je moet alleen wel zorgen dat je ergens op een site (bijv Photobucket, hyves etc) Je foto geplaatst hebt. Vanuit daar kun je met je rechtermuisknop op eigenschappen drukken en dan de hele url kopieren. De url plak je in het venstertje welke je krijgt als je boven je editor drukt op: 'Plaatje toevoegen' dat is dat vierkante knopje met die gele achtergrond en bergen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Maar goed als je dus zegmaar geen 'tussensite' hebt wordt het moeilijker om foto's te plaatsen, dan kun je idd beter in je album plaatsen. Al moet je daar dan ook wel weer knippen/plakken!

Ben zeer benieuwd naar je foto's! Van de rest trouwens ook! Bij ons staat de boom wel al, met enkel lichtjes (ziet er niet uit er zit 1 streng witte lampjes in, en de rest gekleurde lampjes. Mn moeder stond gister op de andere streng witte lampjes, en toen heeft ze m gemold, hij deed het dus niet meer. Vandaar nu de rare combo, we hadden geen andere lampjes meer haha. Straks even de ballen en slingers erin doen, en dan ga ik ook foto's maken :Smile:

----------


## dotito

hey Agnes,

nee een echte boom word het niet,maar mijn kerstboom ligt opgeborgen helemaal bovenaan waar ik niet aan kan.en hij is ook ongeveer 2 meter hoog en hij weegt zwaar.met mijn rug kan ik hem niet dragen.anders had ik hem er al lang af gepakt.maar de kerstboom versieren daar houd mijn ventje zich niet mee bezig.maar dat vind ik niet erg want dat is mijn werk.dat versieren vind ik trouwens leuk  :Smile: 

ben benieuwd naar jou kerstboom?

lieve groetjes,Dx :Wink:

----------


## dotito

aléis er eindelijk van gekomen mijn kerstboom staat er,ga hem vandaag versieren. :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Oeh dotito! Nieuwsgierig!!

Onze boom staat ook, heb ook al een foto, maar wil hem eigenlijk ook een x fotograveren in het donker, dus dat ga ik vanavond proberen :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

alé mijn boom is versiert ben blij :Smile: heb bronzen ballekes en sterrekes,met gouden strikjes :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@sylvia,ben benieuwd dat lukt de boom in donker fotograferen :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Dotito, 

Haha ik heb er ook een hard hoofd in, maar overdag issie gewoon lelijk :Stick Out Tongue:  Mja ach, onze boom is nooit zo geweldig haha!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93



----------


## Agnes574

Ik vind alle kerstversiering leuk, dus zal het met je 'ugly' boom ook wel gezellig worden Syll  :Big Grin: . Als er maar een boom staat hé, met wat ballen en slingers  :Wink: .

Ik ga komende week foto's plaatsen van mijn 'creaties' ... maar zet ze meteen maar in een album  :Big Grin: , ik weet nu al dat ik ze hier niet opkrijg als ik zo de uitleg van Syll lees!!
Tx Syll, je bespaart me ergernissen  :Smile:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Dikke Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha geen probleem hoor  :Wink:  Ben echt benieuwd!  :Big Grin:  En het gaat zeker wel gezellig worden, de rest van het huis is ook versierd, en straks gaan we het balkon doen  :Smile: 

xxx Syl

----------


## dotito

@sylvia,is toch goed gelukt he meid,en is zo als Agnes zegt als het maar versiert is.
mooi ugly boompje trouwens :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404



----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Jaaa nieuwsgierig! Enne Hebbuhh!!! Wat een cute hondjes, ik ben nu al verliefd :Smile:

----------


## dotito



----------


## Agnes574

Mooie boom Do!!

Ik probeer de mijne er ook nog op te zetten!!
... en de rest van mijn kerstversiering  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## kaatjekakel

Mijn boompie staat in mijn album in mijn profiel.

----------


## Sylvia93

Oohh Dotito mooie boom!!! Die strikjes erin, prachtig!!  :Big Grin: 

En Kaatje, jouw boom is ook supermooi!!

Hebben jullie nou trouwens allemaal een nepboom?? Moet wel zeggen dat een nepboom er wel een stuk mooier uitziet  :Smile: 

Alvast Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Kaatje en Dotito; mooi kerstbomen hoor  :Smile: 

 

Ik wens iedereen fijne kerstdagen en een gezond, gelukkig en liefdevol 2010!!! 

Liefs en een knuffel Luuss

----------


## dotito

Dank u iedereen,voor de complimentjes,en ja is een nepboom.
Vind dat ergens een voordeel,zo kun je hem elk jaar weer opnieuw gebruiken.
nadeel van een nep vind ik dat ze niet reuken,dat heb je met een echte wel. 

@Kaatje,die van jou is ook een mooie boom,

Voor iedereen een zalig kerstfeest, :Wink: x

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito, voor de geur hebben ze ook geurkaarsjes of wierrook  :Wink:

----------


## Tess71

Lieve dames,

Ik wens jullie allen hele fijne, gezellige en smaakvolle dagen :Smile: 

En wat een leuke en gezellige foto's hebben jullie hier geplaatst, mijn boom staat bij mijn profiel.

ho ho ho....... Merry Christmas........

----------


## Agnes574

Ik wens jullie een kerst vol vrede
en een jaar zonder verdriet of tegenslag.
Mogen de dagen, weken, maanden
gevuld zijn met liefde en een lach. 
Dat vrede jullie deel mag zijn
voorspoed, liefde, harmonie
mogen uren, dagen, maanden
worden tot een symfonie. 

Xx Ag

----------


## Lara '52

Hallo Ieder ,


Aan elk een prettige kerst en een voorspoedig jaar  :Big Grin:  dat jullie dromen en wensen mogen uitkomen !!!! :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Hallo Dames,

De wederzijdse kerstgroetjes terug,en een gelukkig,gezond, en vreugdevol 2010!!! :Smile: xxx

----------


## Agnes574

Leuke en gezellige kerstdagen achter de rug .. niet te vermoeiend allemaal en iedereen content ... nu lekker een paar rustdagen tegemoet  :Wink: 

Hopelijk heeft iedereen leuke kerstdagen achter de rug?

----------


## Agnes574

Mooie kerstboomfoto's iedereen!!
Hier kun je mijn foto's vinden  :Wink: 
http://www.medicity.nl/album.php?albumid=90 (in profiel > kerstalbum  :Big Grin: )

Dikke knuffffff Xx Ag

----------


## Petra717

LIeve Aggg,

Thanks voor t delen! Heb de foto's bekeken en heb aardig je best gedaan, meid! 
Ziet er erg mooi uit! 

Dikke knuffff
mij

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Aggie,

Ohw mooi!!! Ik hou van je kerststijl! :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,mooie kerstboom , vooral die versiering rond de kachel vond ik wel iets hebben,

Do, :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks Do,

die van jou mag er ook zijn  :Smile: !

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, mooi kerstversiering hoor! En ook mooie meubels  :Wink: 

Ik heb hier voor het kerstidee de disneykerstballen (verkrijgbaar bij c1000 bij zoveel euro of bepaalde boodschappen) aan de lamp opgehangen en de schoorsteenmantel met kerstkaartjes behangen ....

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Jaa die disneyballen zijn schattig! Alleen wij hebben geen c1000 in de buurt  :Stick Out Tongue: . Bij ons staat overal in het huis kerstversiering, mn moeder gaat vanavond of morgen de kerstboom weghalen, we hebben zo'n echte denneboom en dat kreng valt uit!! En iedere keer loopt de kat eronder en gooit weer een zooi naalden druit, en vanavond tijdens het eten sprong de kat IN de boom!! :| Mn moeder zit ieder moment van de dag naalden bij elkaar te vegen! Dus ze is het een beetje zat :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, dat kan ik me indenken  :Wink:  Misschien de kat afleren dat ze niet in de boom mag?! 
Mijn paps is niet van de verplichte 'leukdoen' dagen dus hebben we ook geen kerstversiersels, maar zowel mijn paps als mijn broertje vonden het wel erg leuk dat ik die ballen had opgehangen en de kerstkaartjes aan de schoorsteenmantel had geplakt! Volgend jaar als we meer opgeruimd en orde hebben zal k es kijken of de boom ook weer beneden kan staan  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha de kat het afleren, vreemd genoeg heeft ze dat nog nooit gedaan!! Nu kijkt ze er ook niet meer naar om, misschien dat ze achter een motje aanzat in de kamer. De kerstboom gaat hier morgen zoiezo weg, de rest van de versiering laten we hangen, we hebben ook zo'n lichtslinger die knippert op muziek, alleen we kwamen er vanavond achter dat deze nu dus ook stuk is  :Frown:  Dus dan halen we dat ook maar weg. De rest op het balkon laten we staan, die is helemaal versierd en we zien ook iedereen omhoog kijken dats wel leuk :Big Grin:  We hebben ook zo'n hyperster aan het raam hangen (met verschillende standen) Mn moeder laat m meestal gewoon branden, maar als je m net aanzet gaat ie heel hard flikkeren met die lampjes, dat wordt na een tijdje ook best vervelend  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Met de kerst is het bij ons meestal gewoon gezellig samenzijn :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Ik wil iedereen maar dan ook iedereen fijne kerstdagen toewensen. Maak het gezellig thuis, laat het eten smaken, en drink er allemaal ene op de gezondheid!!

Merry Christmas  :Wink: 

Liefs do xxx

Ps ook al ben ik momenteel even niet veel aanwezig, toch denk ik aan iedereen hier van ons.

----------

